# Image/Decal adjusting depth in blank



## acturbo (Dec 26, 2018)

Hey guys,

About to do a few custom blanks for the first time and had a question. When using stickers/decals how do you all adjust the dept in the blank? For example if I didn't want the image attached to the tube how do I raise it closer to the surface the easiest?

Thanks to anyone that can help,

Chris


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 26, 2018)

acturbo said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> About to do a few custom blanks for the first time and had a question. When using stickers/decals how do you all adjust the dept in the blank? For example if I didn't want the image attached to the tube how do I raise it closer to the surface the easiest?
> 
> ...



Put it on a blank. Just over turn the blank a small amount so that when you add CA you build up to size of components. You need to seal the decal the same way.


----------



## acturbo (Dec 26, 2018)

jttheclockman said:


> acturbo said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys,
> ...



This is kind of what I was assuming maybe putting a wood blank underneath.  I was thinking of it backwards though.  Your saying put the decal on the overturned blank and seal with CA until it reaches desired height.

I had envisioned putting it on a underturned blank and then casting over with Alumilite and then  turning down.  In theory that should work as well?

My end goal is to make it look like its in the resin but not so much that its right on top, nor all the way at the bottom if that makes sense.........

Thanks for your help.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Dec 26, 2018)

John’s over turned and your under turned are the same thing. Make it smaller, then build it back up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 26, 2018)

They are not quite the same.


John's suggestion will work better, IMO.


If you try to cast over a blank, then turn it down you will have thousandths of an inch remaining.  I expect it will have a tendency to chip off the substrate (wood), leaving the wood exposed in some areas.


----------



## More4dan (Dec 26, 2018)

It kinda doesn’t matter if you are casting.  You can attach it straight to the tube if it fits and cast in clear resin. When you turn the blank, the image will optically appear to be at the outer surface. The curvature of the blanks acts as a magnifying lens. The optics should be the same if you build up a clear finish without casting. You just don’t want to sand though to your decal. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 26, 2018)

acturbo said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > acturbo said:
> ...



OK lets start over. First off over turned and underturned are exact opposites and not the same thing. If you under turn means you left wood proud of the bushings. If you overturn you left wood below the bushing diameter. 

You have to remember something here. The amount of material left when turned down is so small you will not notice if it is floating. Unless you do a huge bulbous detail then all bets are off. Many times when people do bottle stoppers and things of this nature they do what is called a layered pour. Pour a clear layer and let set and then add item and then pour over it for a second layer. Only works with poly resin or epoxy resin. Does not work with alumilite. You could try this on a pentube but it will not make much difference because the small amount of material you are dealing with. As mentione if you lay a decal on a painted tube it will get magnified because of the shape of the pen. 

But people do decals over wood and other acrylics for the background but do it the way I mentioned previous. Hope some of this helps.


----------



## acturbo (Dec 26, 2018)

jttheclockman said:


> acturbo said:
> 
> 
> > jttheclockman said:
> ...



So in a nutshell(or a blank shell ), I way overthought this and should just attach to the tube and be done with it?

Thanks Guys


----------



## MRDucks2 (Dec 26, 2018)

Didn’t mean to add to the confusion. I understand the difference between overturned and underturned. The point I was trying to make was that Chris was describing the same end result (with incorrect terminology) as John was (with correct terminology). 

I have tried to cast a blank in color, turn it down, attach a an image, recast in Clear and turn the blank. 

It all went well until it didn’t. The outer layer ended up so thin it began chipping off as Ed noted. 

Not that it can’t be done, but it will be tricky and probably work better on some profiles than others. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 26, 2018)

acturbo said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > acturbo said:
> ...




Yes but give it a try and see what you think.


----------

